# Black Truffle extra virgin olive oil



## giggler (Nov 25, 2012)

Just received a small bottle of this as an early Christmas pres. ( Thanks Sis!)

What do I do with this?!

is it like a finishing oil for salads?

I guess I should taste a small drop?

I've never had a Truffel..

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Nov 25, 2012)

giggler said:


> Just received a small bottle of this as an early Christmas pres. ( Thanks Sis!)
> 
> What do I do with this?!
> 
> ...



Hi giggler, yes, I think it would be better to taste just a little of it before using. In my experience, it can have quite a strong taste, not everyone likes it (I don't like it ).
I'm not a big fan of truffle oil (too strong for me), but I took a look on google, and I discovered that here in Italy we basically add it to simple recipes, to preserve the oil fragrance and not overwhelm it. Some suggestions were to dress simple pasta or rice recipes, polenta, mozzarella or carpaccio.

Ciao
Luca


----------



## CraigC (Nov 25, 2012)

Let the debate begin, again! Many folks think these oils are "fake", having never touched a truffle and are the product of chemistry. I've had both black and white truffle oil and I've had black truffles. The only way we have ever used the oil was as a finishing oil. Like the actual truffle, they have deep earthy flavor and add a little something extra to mushroom dishes. I really like it as a finish to wild mushroom risotto!

They do have black truffles stored in oil. You can also get domestic fresh black truffles mail order. Store them in arboreal rice and use the rice after the truffles are gone.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Nov 25, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Let the debate begin, again! Many folks think these oils are "fake", having never touched a truffle and are the product of chemistry...



You're right. Sadly, the only way to be sure, is to find a honest producer!
And, well, if you buy a truffle oil for a couple of dollars, it will probably be the result of some alchemic mess...


----------



## CraigC (Nov 25, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:


> You're right. Sadly, the only way to be sure, is to find a honest producer!
> And, well, if you buy a truffle oil for a couple of dollars, it will probably be the result of some alchemic mess...


 
Or you can buy the truffles in oil, then you know the oil is actually flavored with truffle.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 25, 2012)

I have both white and black truffle oil that I use as a finishing oil.  But, I have also used it in cooking, where it is encapsulate so as to keep it's wonderful aroma and flavor from evaporating into the air, such as in ravioli, or in a filled pastry shell.  It has a pronounced flavor that can overwhelm other flavors if used in excess.  But that is true of so many good things, such as many fish sauces, herbs, and spices.  Think of it as a mushroom flavored seasoning.

You can also purchase truffle salt, which has that same great flavor.  It's made by adding pulverized, dried truffle to kosher, or sea salt.  Like the oil, you don't generally cook with it, but use it as a finishing salt.  I love both varieties.  They are so good.

Like most strong flavored foods, you either love it, or strongly dislike it.  Most people that I've met like it.  DW doesn't much care for it, unless it's hidden in something so that she only gets the mildest hint that it's in there.

As for how to use it, after making duxelles, and before stuffing into, or topping it onto whatever, add a few drops of truffle oil to the mixture, then proceed as normal.  Or, add a quarter-teaspoon to your gravy, after you remove it from the heat.  Another great application is to mix it with butter for use with mashed potatoes.  You can drizzle a bit onto a steak, at the table.  You can put a touch of it into your Italian vinaigrette dressing for salads.  It's great drizzled onto savory baked chicken too.  Add a bit to your homemade chicken soup, again just when you serve the soup.  I love to add it to creamy soups, especially cream of mushroom soup, homemade of course.  It's great added to a veloute, or bechemel sauce, and with egg dishes.  In the end, you just have to try it with different foods, and let your taste be your guide.

Enjoy your truffle oil.  It really is great stuff.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 25, 2012)

CraigC said:


> arboreal rice


Is that rice that grows in trees? 

I'm not a big fan of truffle oil myself. Seems like it was overused in restaurants for many years. And if you've never had a truffle, you may be disappointed and think that's how truffles really taste. They don't.

Having said that, if you use a drop or two as a finishing oil on asparagus, omelets, or mac & cheese, it ain't too bad.

And I agree with Chief about truffle salt, which I like much better.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 25, 2012)

I like to use it as a finish to a veggie omelet.


----------

